# Islamabad, Pakistan- An EYEOPENER That You Won't Regret!!!



## Sauvalle (Sep 16, 2005)

arslanalf, you're a good and intelligent guy.
good luck with the development of pakistan, hope you succeed 

ok, time for some beauty sleep!


----------



## adil (Jan 14, 2006)

^^^ Obviously if u knew anything about Islamabad u would know that no part of the city looks like that.

U just proved my point by showing that picture. What makes u think Pakistan is a totalitarian state, that it lacks personal freedom, or individualism? A couple of misguided individuals that are holding up signs praising Hitler? The fact that people like that are on the streets shows that there is plenty of personal freedom.
If u wana judge people like that how about we judge Chile by the actions of say,.......Pinochet. That's a bit harsh, right? 

Now u know how I felt.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sauvalle said:


> thanks for showing that mosque for the 200:th time in this thread...
> 
> I've got plenty of pics during my parents stay in Islamabad in 2004, I don't know....but it sure gives you another impression than the repeated pics here do.
> 
> ...



vaya tino...hno: 

I know you really want to honestly express your point of view...but there is a time and a place for it...and this was neither the time, nor the place....


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Sauvalle said:


> thanks for showing that mosque for the 200:th time in this thread...
> 
> I've got plenty of pics during my parents stay in Islamabad in 2004, I don't know....but it sure gives you another impression than the repeated pics here do.
> 
> ...


Huh! What was the point of this post? This is a second attempt to derail this thread I believe and I do not even a see a provocation for that. 

I don't see you complaining about 200th pic of Eiffel tower or Taj Mahal so why complain now? This thread is being run by Pakistani forumers who wish to represent their country in the best way they can, just as other forumers, but I do not see you demanding them to post pics depicting only the negative sides of their regions. If you are so inclined to do so, why don't you start with showing us pics of ghettos and slums in Santiago? This is indeed a wrong forum and wrong thread for you to politicize.

By the way, Adil is right, from what I have learned about Islamabad in this thread and elsewhere, that pic you posted is not Islamabad.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Sauvalle said:


> NO? Care to tell me the name of the city then?


You took the pic, you tell me where exactly in islamabad is that?

That at best is Rawalpindi, which as close as it may be, is NOT part of Islamabad. 



> Yes, but even a mosque can be shown x numbers of times before it starts getting repeated. Now can I ask your own question against you?Why does it bother you if I feel that the mosque was over-exposed in this thread?


Yep..we have too many pics of that mosque..probably other forumers dont take the trouble of going through the whole thread and see what's been posted before.



> I mean less of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For heavens sake...you say you have lived in islamabad...now let me ask you......Have you ever come across a pakistani who liked hitler? be truthful..

That signboard is just irony by comparing the present government to hitler.. and as you may see it is the religious party that's always against the present govt and if u look at the placard behind , it has something to do with freedom of press or whatever. 



Now please lets keep this thread for pics...


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Oops...


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

ok i fink dts enuf....... he gt da message n said "good luck with the development of pakistan, hope you succeed", im nt sayin coz he praised me ba coz it ws enough n he realized, now move on...............


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^Nice spellings dude.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Sauvalle said:


> thanks for showing that mosque for the 200:th time in this thread...


Yes, how about another time? Beautiful, aint it!












Sauvalle said:


> I've got plenty of pics during my parents stay in Islamabad in 2004, I don't know....but it sure gives you another impression than the repeated pics here do.


Oh really? So why dont you share them with us?



Sauvalle said:


> Anyway, I hope for pakistan's best in the future as a less totalitarian state with more diversity and individualism...and personal freedom.


Go count the number of different TV channels in Pakistan and then talk about this BS. Our press has been known to be more critical of the government than even the American press. And the pic you posted with somebody holding a Hitler sign just proved the point about individualism. 



Sauvalle said:


> THE EVERYDAY ISLAMABAD STREETLEVEL SCENE:


That picture is Karachi from the 1980's by the way. Even Karachi has changed drastically since then. 

You showed your retarded-ness earlier in another post. Such stupid uninformed outbursts of yours just indicate some mental problem of yours. Save yourself some embarassment, be careful what you write next time.


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

*Oops*


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)




----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)




----------



## adil (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW!!!!! 
Faisal Mosque Galore!!!!!
U guys are funny!!!:lol:


----------



## Shayan_m (Oct 8, 2005)

LOL guys why do u even pay attention to Sauvalle ? He's nothing but a clown who likes to mess up threads. I'm starting to wonder if he's a friend of Sc4ish.

Anyways, keep on doin ur work and ignore people like him.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL 
@ Archipak-- you pissed off the already pissed Sauvalle.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Hope you had a fun time Sauville...

:lol:

Nice pics


----------



## lucknowii sky (Oct 29, 2006)

great picturea!
especially of faisal mosquekay:


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

very good yes


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

cool parking lot 

-


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

ArchiPak said:


>


Take a slide and we will open the door for you! :lol:


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

And Finally Typical Pakistani Truck


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

Great pictures, arslanalf


----------



## FMR-STL (Dec 1, 2006)

I love that bus/truck..! We could all cruise up and down the boulevard checking out the chicks checking us out.! :cheers:


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

the city looks beter than I imagined...I especially like that new mosque :applause:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Ataturk avenue









Capital view restaurant


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Round about near president house and national assembly

:cheers2:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Islamabad with rawal lake in the background










Islamabad's famouns fast-food outlet.


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Islamabad is way better than any other city in Pakistan


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

islamabad is the best city in pakistan and i hope it stays that way all of pakistan should be like islamabad but pakistans population is out of control


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

asif iqbal said:


> islamabad is the best city in pakistan and i hope it stays that way all of pakistan should be like islamabad but pakistans population is out of control


Look at the population of China and then look at their bigger cities.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

ArchiPak said:


> Look at the population of China and then look at their bigger cities.


well China is extra-ordinary and a exception in itself, thier irrigation systems, planning for infrastucture and food resource fundamentals was laid down in 1940s and 1950s and todays China is a result of decades of reforms and hard work it cant be compared to pakistan


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

kb boy: vry nice pics specially first pic is awsome....... thnx 4 sharin


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ thanks for your appreciation. I shall continue sharing more pics


----------



## delahaye (Mar 12, 2006)

what kind of climate islamabad does actually have? I've seen palm trees and snow ...


very interesting thread btw. - an eye opener indeed.


----------



## SSC (Aug 20, 2006)

delahaye said:


> what kind of climate islamabad does actually have? I've seen palm trees and snow ...
> 
> 
> very interesting thread btw. - an eye opener indeed.


Islamabad
Population: 512,933. Area: 906 sq. km Elevation: 494 to 610 m. above sea level

Temperature/Rainfall
Seasons Max. Avg. Min. Avg.

Winter (Oct-March): 16.7 C 3.4 C (62.06 F 38.12 F)
Summer (Apr-Sept.): 34.2 C 24.4 C (93.56 F 75.92 F)
Annual Average: 28.9 C 14.4 C (84.02 F 57.92 F)
Average Rainfall: 1143 millimeters

source: http://www.tourism.gov.pk/islamabad_destinations.html


----------



## ummuham0 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indeed it is beautiful


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## SSC (Aug 20, 2006)

National Monument Islamabad: Completed









Credit to whoever its due


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful View of the Faisal Mosque courtyard









Faisal Mosque at dusk


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

A serene road on a rainy day.









Islamabad Highway


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ What a green city. Very nice pix.

Kbboy, the green monster that you are riding on is so cute, where did you get it from


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^
thanks.

I found the avatar somewhere on the internet and i like it too. 

Actually its the first time i m using an avatar too.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Melody food park.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

It's a very cool food park, maybe a Pepsi food court


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

alitezar said:


> It's a very cool food park, maybe a Pepsi food court


Yes alitezar thats rights its big food court with shops all around it you can pick from many different menus, I was there last year its great place to check out the girls!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Very cool. Thanks Asif.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

alitezar said:


> It's a very cool food park, maybe a Pepsi food court


Yep its a cool food park. Basically its a food court and lots of restaurants on all sides so you can order different things from different restaurants..eg someone specializes in deserts, some in spicy foods, some in curry, etc. Its run by the city govt.

They are building another one because this place has become overcrowded and you have to wait a lot to get a seat.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

A view of the presidency










Spring flower show in Islamabad


----------



## >Sanchez< (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmmm, seems ok, nothing special!


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Isloo je t'aime.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Hey Kbboy. There is a very nice pic of Islamabad in todays' banner. It's very cool.
Also the above pic is awesome


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

alitezar said:


> ^^ Hey Kbboy. There is a very nice pic of Islamabad in todays' banner. It's very cool.
> Also the above pic is awesome


thanks for the appreciation.

I like that picture of today's banner as well. Its a beautiful building and the pic looks great because of the hills in the background. 

I always like cities surrounded by hills


----------



## Sour1 (Jun 15, 2007)

I see nothing special in all those pics, the city seems to be empty, like there was no street life. Are there any people around?  Or is it just the impression caused by the decieving photos?

On the other hand, I like the suburbs, nice and clean.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^Well depends on what you are looking for.

Islamabad is certainly not a place with the best street life. Its quite serene.
But having said that, its not a deadly city either. Its growth has been quite recent. In the 90s it was a dead city but not any longer. Today, the city + surrounding area which come under its territory has a population of 1 million +.

Those pics were taken by lovers of nature and serenity...thats why you dont see a lot of street life. Look at the pics, they were taken at dawn..hence no people around.

There a few market places some pages back. I would try and look for more pics that were taken at daytime.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Islamabad looks beautiful after a rain.









Super market Islamabad


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful floral shop.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

by abid siddique


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

blue area near F-10 (by [email protected])


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful views of islamabad (by [email protected])


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Islamabad looks great! Very nice looking city. Tell me, is Rawalpindi a suburb of Islamabad now, or completely seperate?

Btw, the decorated truck is awesome!


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Hey very nice pakistan


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

kbboy said:


>


Very beautiful picture


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Islamabad looks great! Very nice looking city. Tell me, is Rawalpindi a suburb of Islamabad now, or completely seperate?
> 
> Btw, the decorated truck is awesome!


Separate, maybe in the future they will merge these two cities.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Warid Office, Blue Area



























by pakistani forumer abid.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Islamabad Overview


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Daman-e-Koh by night


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Road to Daman-e-Koh

















Shuttle transportation from car park area to the View point/Restaurants


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Horse-cart style seating in the restaurant









View point


















Park area


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

AMAZING


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

BTW it's snowing here as we speak...last time that happened was 2003!


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

More snow pics

http://xaithe.blogspot.com/2008/01/heavy-snow-in-islamabad-first-time.html


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Some more.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice pics by suhail


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

pic by sohail and zil


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Islamabad looks great! Very nice looking city. Tell me, is Rawalpindi a suburb of Islamabad now, or completely seperate?
> 
> Btw, the decorated truck is awesome!


Not so soon! Area wise and population wise, RWP is still bigger than ISB. But it was envisaged in the master plan that ISB will eventually engulf RWP, thus creating a mega city. Maybe by 2030.

GREAT PICS KB! :applause:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pictures
thx for sharing


----------



## gardelon (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice and clean city (reminds me a bit of Canberra), but to be honest, Islamabad looks very empty and pretty boring to me. I can´t see any signs of real urban life, it looks like a large, widespread village to me. There seems to be too many useless empty space between the buildings of the city. It would really need much more density to get a feeling of urbanity.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

kbboy said:


> A serene road on a rainy day.


Islamabad is the only city in the world in which I wish it rained all week long. This picture is the epitome of the city's beauty in such weather.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow,the last pics is much better than i expected.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Seems they made a Red Onion at the Rawal Dam/lake.











Monal restaurant, Pir sohawa


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

7th avenue









a florist at daman-e-koh


----------



## Dolphin27 (Dec 26, 2007)

Very cool pix. The mosque is very nice too


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Snow over the margalla hills









PM house









view over rawal lake (by alibinshaid)


----------



## Bruhno BSB (Nov 12, 2005)

Reminds me Canberra..
Islamabad is really beautiful..


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

pics in this and above post by ali shahid.


----------



## xxDxx (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting pics...but that nature environment is fascinating.


----------



## Zero00 (Apr 12, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

kbboy said:


> pics in this and above post by ali shahid.


He must be a very talented photographer.. I thoroughly enjoyed those pictures! :cheers:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ yeah, pretty good capture.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

pics by Suhail and wahid (flickr)


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice one kkboy!


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

cntower said:


> Nice one k*k*boy!


hno:


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

My bad...kbboy


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

surprising...wow :cheers:


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

*Islamabad: Park Avenue*









*Islamabad: Karakuram Blessing I*


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Faisal mosque









7th avenue as viewed from Daman-e-koh

(by sohail @flickr)


----------



## flying tackle (Jan 16, 2007)

nice road


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

*Islamabad: Tariq Heights*


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

musiddiqui said:


>


nice video of Islamabad


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

National monument looks awesome went there myself too, i'll post the pics soon.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

cntower said:


> Nice one kkboy!





kbboy said:


> hno:


I think it would be better if KB changes his name to kkboy, as everyone calls him kkboy anyway! :tongue3:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

A garden in Islamabad









Japanese garden


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Islamabad by night









View from Daman-e-Koh


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

parliament house (by tango 48)









looking from Monal (by [email protected])


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

wayyyy better than what i expected to see!!! thank you.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Fazl-e-Haq road ([email protected])


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

pics by Qaiser18 from flickr.

Road to Monal restaurant (Pir sohawa)









Monal restaurant









Food at the restaurant


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

pics by Qaiser18 from flickr.

Road to Monal restaurant (Pir sohawa)









Monal restaurant









Food at the restaurant


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

pics by anasaziz(flickr)

National Monument


















by amir(flickr)
Islamabad highway


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Mmm, the food looks delicious.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Seventh Avenue









7th Ave









Bara Dari, Sector F9, Fatima Jinnah Park









The National Monument


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

7th Avenue, with the Margalla Hills in the backdrop









Islamabad @ Night









Jinnah Stadium









Barhia Town, Islamabad


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Road to Pir Sohawa, Margalla Hills









Serena Hotel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Islamabad looks beautiful with the hills in the background.


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Where to say from ?As a matter of fact ,I think just more than wonderful of these excellent thread! 3X for sharing ,my dearest Pakistan buddies! 
In Chinese's eyes, Pakistan,undoubtedly, one of our most important and closest friends in the world! Take myself as example, during my undergraduate, I had 4 Pakistan classmates and friends in my class! To be true ,your photos seems to me to link them with the wonderful time I used to own during past 4 years with my Pakistan classmates!Just miss them! Time will go with waiting ,while the perishable memory in our mind will go for ever! 
Move,dear Pakistan!!! Chinese people will be back u with true heart!!


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

^ Thanks christos-greece, Dhakaiya, chinatyphoon.

Move is the correct word, I just hope we listen and finnaly do decide to move.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

gardelon said:


> Nice and clean city (reminds me a bit of Canberra), but to be honest, Islamabad looks very empty and pretty boring to me. I can´t see any signs of real urban life, it looks like a large, widespread village to me. There seems to be too many useless empty space between the buildings of the city. It would really need much more density to get a feeling of urbanity.


Its a very new city. It was carved out of the forest sometime in the sixties (corect me if I'm wrong) to serve as the capital of the nation. Its more of an administrative city than a commercial one. Can be called the Washington DC of Pakistan.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

chinatyphoon said:


> Where to say from ?As a matter of fact ,I think just more than wonderful of these excellent thread! 3X for sharing ,my dearest Pakistan buddies!
> In Chinese's eyes, Pakistan,undoubtedly, one of our most important and closest friends in the world! Take myself as example, during my undergraduate, I had 4 Pakistan classmates and friends in my class! To be true ,your photos seems to me to link them with the wonderful time I used to own during past 4 years with my Pakistan classmates!Just miss them! Time will go with waiting ,while the perishable memory in our mind will go for ever!
> Move,dear Pakistan!!! Chinese people will be back u with true heart!!


Thank you! I cannot wait to visit China one day. I used to watch Chinese warrior TV shows as a kid :laugh:



Marathaman said:


> Can be called the Washington DC of Pakistan.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

chinatyphoon said:


> Where to say from ?As a matter of fact ,I think just more than wonderful of these excellent thread! 3X for sharing ,my dearest Pakistan buddies!
> In Chinese's eyes, Pakistan,undoubtedly, one of our most important and closest friends in the world! Take myself as example, during my undergraduate, I had 4 Pakistan classmates and friends in my class! To be true ,your photos seems to me to link them with the wonderful time I used to own during past 4 years with my Pakistan classmates!Just miss them! Time will go with waiting ,while the perishable memory in our mind will go for ever!
> Move,dear Pakistan!!! Chinese people will be back u with true heart!!


It is quite true that China has been in all sense a true friend to countries like Pakistan & Bangladesh. Bangladesh may have had issues with Pakistan in the past but now Pakistan, Bangladesh & China are allies and we must help each other out if we all want to proceed forward. Indeed- Bangladesh and Pakistan have not only diplomatic but also military alliances with China.(Please don't get political about my statement  ) Long live Pakistan, Long live China & Long live Bangladesh!


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Dhakaiya said:


> It is quite true that China has been in all sense a true friend to countries like Pakistan & Bangladesh. Bangladesh may have had issues with Pakistan in the past but now Pakistan, Bangladesh & China are allies and we must help each other out if we all want to proceed forward. Indeed- Bangladesh and Pakistan have not only diplomatic but also military alliances with China.(Please don't get political about my statement  ) Long live Pakistan, Long live China & Long live Bangladesh!


:cheers:


----------



## darkma55 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Just some recent pics of Islamabad*

Nice view of the hills and Faisal Mosque from a different perspective...ie. NOT from Daman e Koh.











MacDonalds did a nice job on the park in F9 Islamabad











The new Law Courts (Kacheri) moved from F8 to G10


----------



## darkma55 (Sep 28, 2008)

*National Arts Gallery*

Apparently an ancient Fishing Dance !! Took place recently at the National Arts Gallery..more commonly known as the NAG !










..and heres the famous Swords Dance..pretty good it was









This close up shows the intricate detail of the work at the National Monument at Shakarparian..I was impressed.









Sunset from the Nat Monument


----------



## darkma55 (Sep 28, 2008)

here's a really nice one of F10 Markaz









Dunno if they count as Skyscrapers but here is Capital Plaza 1 & 2 at sector D17...









and Lake View Plaza at D17









after a night of heavy rain, water being released from SandyMar Dam at D17









and the Dam itself









Infrastructure work at the MEGA PROJECT...


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

better than what i have expected


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice photos misterk..........


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

look amazing !!!! :cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, amazing photos misterk...


>


:cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Does it snow in Islamabad? can you post some pics of snow?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

yes it snows


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

^^
snow is like once in a while, and when I say a while I really mean it


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

misterk said:


> ...


Wonderful picture.:cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## darkhorses (Nov 22, 2009)

i like the landscaping they have throughout the city(shown in pics here),spacious n beautiful!


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure, have posted these shots before, found in my album, anyways let's have a look again...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Is the same avenue, now 4-lanes?


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## pspguy123 (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the neo-mughal style of the president's building.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

pspguy123 said:


> I like the neo-mughal style of the president's building.


Presidents building? I think you are talking about *Prime Minister House*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Strong Hearted said:


> Presidents building? I think you are talking about *Prime Minister House*


Not either, I believe it's an old supreme court building


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Blue Area, ISB









F-7, ISB


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

NorthWestern said:


> Not either, I believe it's an old supreme court building


it's the prime minister's secretariat (his residence n all)... i think it was built by nawaz sharif..


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

NorthWestern said:


> Not either, I believe it's an old supreme court building


It's the Prime Minister's crib, yo.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

>


Wow its looking cool. excellent pic Northwestern!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

About the building you talking about; what is that building?
This one?


>


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

That is Prime Ministers Secretariat my friend !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the info


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Strong Hearted said:


> Wow its looking cool. excellent pic Northwestern!


Thanks, Strong Hearted


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

pspguy123 said:


> I like the neo-mughal style of the president's building.


I don't want to sound pedantic but that's not what I'd call "Neo-Mughal". More like Neo-Indo-Saracenic or Neo-British-Imperial style.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

by joshuagarcia32'[email protected]


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

by [email protected]









by [email protected]









F-9 park by [email protected] 









by [email protected]


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

view from Pir Sohawa Restaurant by Affan









Islamabad cityscape by mayyazmahmood









Pakistan Monument by mayyazmahmood


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ please give due credits for pics that you post here.


----------



## Don KingKong (Mar 29, 2010)

wow...Islamabad so clean, different with Karachi...why ?


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Don KingKong said:


> wow...Islamabad so clean, different with Karachi...why ?


Yeah Islamabad has always been a clean city with a lot of greenry! but Karachi has also changed a lot now in last 5-7 years!


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Don KingKong said:


> wow...Islamabad so clean, different with Karachi...why ?



Quite right......Islamabad is a planned city that also make a lot of difference.....


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the name of that building complex here? For the photo, is probably an office complex...


>


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> What is the name of that building complex here? For the photo, is probably an office complex...


OGDCL(Oil & Gas Development Limited) Head Office in Blue Area......


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Saeed De La Vega (Feb 3, 2010)

islamabad is beautiful,and Unbelievable city.very great.
I think the most problems for pakistan peoples is taliban yeah?


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ yes..that's right.. thanx for the comment tho..


----------



## midani (Jan 6, 2010)

WONDERFUL


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ashtonian (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pics, but where are all the roadblocks?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Islamabad, misterk


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice, cool photos as well, misterk


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Pics by forum Faisal Moin


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

jacob302 said:


> why are these threads still up? I thought the flood swept everything away in Pakistan.
> Every thing is Dead there.
> 
> Can someone pls close this thread. Thank you.



There is absolutely no reason to make such a rude comment.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

*Faisal Mosque*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Very beautiful!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful and very nice as well


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

lovely city indeed!! would like to visit Islamabad at any day any time....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well very good, very nice photos from Islamabad, misterk


----------



## pak3139 (Feb 3, 2010)

*islamabad summer 2010*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Good photos of Islo thanx for sharing!


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

Very beautiful city!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

sathya_226 said:


> lovely city indeed!! would like to visit Islamabad at any day any time....


sure, if you want to get killed. : )


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> sure, if you want to get killed. : )[/QUOTE
> 
> --


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Ahmad.


----------



## Mehome (Dec 24, 2010)

i like this city, way beyond my expectations about south asian cities.. greener and cleaner.. :cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Its a beautiful thread 

I simply love cities in hilly areas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice new photos from Islamabad


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

All rights reserved by Qazi Usman Hussain 

A cafe in National University of Science & Technology. For those who don't know, it is a huge university campus. By BoinK !










I <3 Isb's roads. By knizam94


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

A residential area, DHA - All rights reserved by bugsy1324


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

A new residential community by EMAAR, Canyon Views.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Bahria Town condos


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Great pics Brightside. Emaar's Canyon View houses look beautiful.


----------



## arquitekto (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm so impressed on how green and clean is Pakistan from those photos..  Such a great contrast to what people know.
I hope that the whole world can see these photos too. Very Impressive.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ Thank u for ur kind words....


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

Islamabad Zoo Area


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

"DHA Phase 2 ,Islamabad " by armughan.bilal, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

brightside. said:


> Bahria Town condos



nice pic....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5983761700/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/naveedhassan/5991395911/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zain_javaid_tariq_photography/5996223362/in/photostream


Margalla Hills & Monsoon by wandering clouds, on Flickr


----------



## darkhorses (Nov 22, 2009)

wonderful pics!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Amazing photos


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice pics Ashiq! 










Cc: RzzA @ flickr


----------



## Arsalan Rashid (Jun 28, 2010)

The First Photo in Post # 826 reminds me of San Francisco...
It kinda looks like The streets of San Francisco, Doesn't it


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSC00589.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSC00590.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSC00630.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSC00650.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/00551.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSC00597.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/2011-10-21170913.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

By Me.. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/2011-10-211710.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

Edit..


----------



## shahmeer (Apr 24, 2009)

mashallah nice images FM, keep them coming!


----------



## smfarazm (Sep 19, 2011)

Telecom Tower in Sunlight. Today











*Colorful Fountain on 7th avenue Islamabad.
*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Islamabad...thanks.


----------



## ebar86 (Apr 11, 2010)

mayb one of cleanest ct in southern part of asia..keep it up.


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

beautiful city 












very Hijazi Architecture ,,, nice to see it surviving somewhere


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice pics...kay:


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62303748


Islamabad by varlamov, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mh_khan/6447482355/


----------



## smfarazm (Sep 19, 2011)

*Autumn of Islamabad by me:
*


Islamabad - The beautiful by Sfaraz, on Flickr


----------



## smfarazm (Sep 19, 2011)

islamabad snowfall 1 by shahrooz_rizwan, on Flickr


islamabad snowfall 2 by shahrooz_rizwan, on Flickr


Blue Area Islamabad Pakistan by Featuredstar, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Terrific pics .


----------



## horumar (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow snowfall in Islamabad. Very clean and wide spaces. Well planned city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates from Islamabad...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Faisal Mosque, Islamabad by Usman Hayat (been a lil bz), on Flickr


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*Golf Course
*

 


*Saidpur Village, Islamabad
*

 by schaazzz, on Flickr


*CityScape 
*

 by Ali Bin Shahid, on Flickr


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*Hill Top Restaurant
*
 Islamabad, Pakistan 


*Architecture
*



















[/url] by NotMicroButSoft (Back in town), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice pics...kay:


----------



## indiafakir (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful pics.
Well done Pakistan!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad.. by imranshabbir, on Flickr


Islamabad - The beautiful by Sfaraz, on Flickr


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn-e-Koh road On Margalla Hills.























































*Library Comsats University of Science and Technology Islamabad 
*


















Comsats Isb.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*Pics by Mashal Photography
*



































































An Old pic, But Beautiful. This Tower is Complete now.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pictures, but Islamabad seems to have an extremely low density. Are there some a bit more vibrant and urban areas, too?


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ Islamabad has only 1.7 million residents, it's a low density town. 

F-6 Markaz 



















Source: Al Hassan Adv.'s photostream


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Faisal Avenue 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/knizam94/


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Rawal Lake



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/knizam94/


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

> Islamabad has only 1.7 million residents, it's a low density town.


I don´t know what the size of a city´s population has to do with its density. There are extremely dense towns of 10,000 inhabitants and very low-density cities with 5 million inhabitants.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Malyan said:


> There are extremely dense towns of 10,000 inhabitants


Such as?


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Malyan said:


> Nice pictures, but Islamabad seems to have an extremely low density. Are there some a bit more vibrant and urban areas, too?


Density is 880/km Sq. It's twin city Rawalpindi have high Density with Population of 4 Million.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos from Islamabad....kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Saidpur Village, Islamabad, Pakistan by schaazzz, on Flickr


Sunset in Islamabad by Saddozai, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing misterk...


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Faisal Mosque, Islamabad with Margalla hills.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

can anyone tell me the total number of flyovers and underpasses in Islamabad ??


----------



## malaysian star (Mar 31, 2012)

very nice i dont belive this is pakistan,,,islamabad is very clean city,,,nice roads


----------



## malaysian star (Mar 31, 2012)

i have search in internet about pakistan.pakistan is nature beauti but most of places and roads is dirty every where u see dust,,if people and government try to keep clean,,, pakistan is very beautifull,,


----------



## horumar (Dec 20, 2011)

Islamabad is one of the greenest and most well-planned cities in the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new photos from Islamabad


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Islamabad12 by RoshZam, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Hut-HDR by Abeer J. Chaudhri, on Flickr


3 by Jz-K, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bridal Sessions by Waqas-Z, on Flickr


Spring blossom by Waqas-Z, on Flickr


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The Green Apple Tree Flowers Are Blossoming, Like Sakura!, Spring Is In The Air | F8 Green Apple Park, Islamabad, Pakistan | 23 03 2012 by KNizam Artwerk, on Flickr


The Green Apple Tree Flowers Are Blossoming, Like Sakura!, Spring Is In The Air | F8 Green Apple Park, Islamabad, Pakistan | 23 03 2012 by KNizam Artwerk, on Flickr


The Green Apple Tree Flowers Are Blossoming, Like Sakura!, Spring Is In The Air | F8 Green Apple Park, Islamabad, Pakistan | 23 03 2012 by KNizam Artwerk, on Flickr


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

:cheers1:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The unforgettable heights.... by Waqas-Z, on Flickr


Bridal Sessions by Waqas-Z, on Flickr


Bridal Sessions by Waqas-Z, on Flickr


Casual Sessions by Waqas-Z, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMG_7058 by mafimushkala, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bridal Sessions by Waqas-Z, on Flickr


Bridal Sessions by Waqas-Z, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Flames of the Forest Flowers Are Blooming | Faiz-ul Haq, Blue Area, Islamabad, Pakistan | 21 04 2012 by KNizam Artwerk, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Faisal Masjid, Islamabad by m0aaz, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Roses Are Blooming, Spring Is In The Air | Spring Season 2012 | Rose & Jasmine Garden, Islamabad, Pakistan | 21 04 2012 by KNizam Artwerk, on Flickr


----------



## skydrill (Sep 22, 2009)

xrtn2 said:


> Really, i dont understood your comment.


you need to brush up your english then.:lol:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

skydrill said:


> you need to brush up your english then.:lol:


:|

....................

Islamabad is beautiful city :cheers::cheers:

more pics please.


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1836.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1837.jpg













http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1838.jpg













http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1839.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1840.jpg












http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1841.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1866.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1867.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1868.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1869.jpg












http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1874.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1877.jpg












http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1878.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1881.jpg












http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN1912.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

EDIT


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/FSCN1937.jpg


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad on a cloudy Night by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad at night by Umer Rasheed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Islamabad


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Brewing Storm-2 by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Snaking road by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/FSCN2095.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN2052.jpg













http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN2055.jpg













http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN2065.jpg


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Hailstorm yesterday!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

malpensa said:


> mushfiqshahzad


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pics by FAISAL MOIN:



FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

Rawal Lake, Islamabad


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to post also the credits on these photos.


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

sorry, whats means by credits?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The name or the link (the photographer) of these photos


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

ok Thanks, i always share my own photographs, i will mention next time.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Islamabad, an eyeopener indeed. :cheers2:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

nice Islamabad ..


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

F-9 Park Islamabad.........................from Bilche



















F-9 Park Children play area.


















Back to Islamabad from PirSohawa view point.



























Newly Constructed... The Centurus Towers









Road to Shah Faisal Masjid.


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

Islamabad from Bilche...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

beautiful garden city! but the roads sems to be poorly maintained


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

yes you are right, unfortunately maintanance is poor.


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

The centurus towers, Islamabad from Bilche........................


----------



## nazranabutt (Jun 27, 2013)

parliment lodges is looking nice shining...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Japanese Park Islamabad, Pakistan by Akhunzada Abdullah Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Sherjee278 (Nov 9, 2012)

*The Pakistan Monument is a national monument representing the nation's four provinces and three territories. The blooming flower shape of the monument represents Pakistan's progress as a rapidly developing country. The four main petals of the monument represent the four provinces (Balochistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Punjab, and Sindh), while the three smaller petals represent the three territories (Gilgit-Baltistan, Azad Kashmir and the Federally Administered Tribal Areas)
*










Pic By: *S.M.Bukhari's Photography*
https://www.facebook.com/photographybysmbukhari?directed_target_id=0


----------



## Nadeem Lahori (Feb 5, 2013)

Islamabad you beauty... we are proud to have such an awesome capital city MA SHA ALLAH...


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

OmI92 said:


>


..


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad the beautiful by Umer Farooq, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan*


By Mehfil Pakistan

























































































































































margalla hills 









margalla hills 









*source: https://www.facebook.com/MurreeMall/*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Credits: MansoorBashir


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad at Sunset by Azhar Munir, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad at Sunset by Azhar Munir, on Flickr


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Islamabad Airport


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Revisited by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


City from Above by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Urban Arteries by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

SCENES FROM ISLAMABAD


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

KB said:


> SCENES FROM ISLAMABAD


This is a picture of Lahore, not Islamabad. That's Arfa Tech Park tower on the right.


----------



## jonathanNCJ (Jan 26, 2014)

good work with brts.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Sunset. by Muhammad Jawad, on Flickr


Tangerine Sky by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Faisal Mosque by Tahir Kayani, on Flickr


Centaurus Mall by Tahir Kayani, on Flickr


Jinnah Avenue by Tahir Kayani, on Flickr


Pakistan-Monument by Tahir Kayani, on Flickr


----------

